# Wie installiert man Xerces?



## doi_project (4. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 

Dies ist meine erste Post! 

Ich werde demnächst bald XML Dokumente parsen, habe das aber noch nie gemacht.
Dazu habe ich das folgende Tutorial konsultiert.

Jetzt habe ich Xerces Binary heruntergeladen (Link


Laut Tutorial, S. 47 soll ich die XML parser Klassen in meine Java IDE hineinbringen.
Was ist hier gemeint? Wozu ist das nötig? Und wie soll das gehen?
(Ich benutze übrigens MAC OS 10.6)


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Okt 2011)

Welche IDE nutzt du?


----------



## doi_project (5. Okt 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Welche IDE nutzt du?



Eclipse Helios.


----------



## ThreadPool (5. Okt 2011)

Du brauchst dir den Xerces nicht herunterladen, der ist die Defaultimplementierung welche bei den neueren JDK's (ab 1.5 IMHO) mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## doi_project (5. Okt 2011)

ThreadPool hat gesagt.:


> Du brauchst dir den Xerces nicht herunterladen, der ist IMHO die Defaultimplementierung welche im JDK mitgeliefert wird.



Ich kann also direkt anfangen SAX zu schreiben?


----------



## ThreadPool (5. Okt 2011)

doi_project hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann also direkt anfangen SAX zu schreiben?



Jipp, die Beispiele sollten ohne Weiteres funktionieren.


----------

